# mathews halon 6 vs mathews sdx vs eva shockey bow tech



## mearth07 (Nov 4, 2014)

I am upgrading to either of these three. I am planning on shooting all of them today but was wanting pros and cons, which ones you guys all like.


----------



## jenniferscar83 (Aug 8, 2011)

I've never liked Mathews after shooting a few BUT I shot the Halon at a deer scoring event and I absolutely loved it. I have a Bowtech Prodigy and love it. After all the great customer service from Bowtech I won't ever switch to another company. I've shot the Eva also and it was a great shooting bow. I've never shot the sdx so I can't give any guidance on that one. Honestly it's all up to how the bow feels I'm your hand. I have nothing bad to say about either of the bows I've shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonia_s (Aug 16, 2016)

I bought the Halon 6 this spring and absolutely love it so far! I'm excited to hunt with it this fall.

As for trying to pick between the 3 bows, good luck...all three are great bows and you honestly just have to shoot em to see what you like best.


----------



## waipiopastor (Sep 7, 2011)

My wife used to shoot the Chill SDX and sold it in a heartbeat once she shot the Halon. She owns a Halon 6 and Halon 5 and shoots them both better than any other bow she has ever owned. 


In Him


----------



## Hygienehannah (Aug 5, 2012)

I have not shot the Halon. I shot the Eva and the SDX side by side and the SDX felt better to me. I then shot the SDX and the Elite Spirit side by side and I loved them both. They were very similar to me. I chose the Spirit. It's all about what you like in a bow and what is most comfortable to you. For me, I like a smooth draw, a hard wall, and the ability to relax into my back tension release without the bow jumping forward. Have fun test shooting these great bows!!


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I shoot a Halon 6 and Also an Elite Hunter. It's all about what feels best to you. I definitely get more speed out of the Halon.


----------



## mearth07 (Nov 4, 2014)

I went with the halon 6!! I have never shot a bow like it before. going to have to get used to it being a little more heavier than what i am used to but I can't wait to get it in!


----------



## hazlidhuntress (Aug 2, 2016)

Nice choice! Halon's are nice!!


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

The only thing that puts me off the Halon is the weight, it´s more than my PSE Stiletto which is 3.9lbs!

The Hoyt Carbon Defiant is pretty sweet, I also like the Xpedition Xcentric SD and PSE Carbon Air.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Bowtech better have good customer service with their limbs issues still not changing. 

I've shot the Carbon Air but the steep price tag turned me away. $700 new for a halon 5 vs $1350 for a new PSE. 

For me I tried Hoyt and that was the first bow that came into the shop November of last year. I tried to get serious and get a Hoyt the only I could do was laugh and said people by these things. 

Try em out man for yourself and see what you like 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dramer77 (Aug 2, 2012)

Did you check out the elite spirit? That's what my wife went with last year, it was the best women's bow out at that time.. dunno if anything new has came out since then


----------

